# jailbreak 3.1.3 avec un vieux mac PPC (PowerPC)



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,j'ai un itouch 2G jailbreaké avec le firmware 3.1.2 et l'ancien iboot (acheté il y a 1 an).Bien sur,je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour mais ça me fait déjà des problèmes:j'ai tout le temps des messages d'erreur qui me disent que je dois faire la màj pour synchroniser ma musique et mes jeux avec itunes et une fois,mon itouch s'est figé et j'ai eu un gros coup de bol,sinon j'aurais du le restaurer.J'ai regardé les logiciels MAC disponibles,il y a le nouveau redsn0w et ÉVIDEMMENT il ne marche que sur mac intel mais pas sur mon vieux mac PPC (j'ai quand même léopard 10.5.8 dessus).Même si j'avais un mac intel,je ne veux pas utiliser de logiciel "tout automatique" comme redsn0w ou blackra1n mais un logiciel "expert" comme pwnagetool,où on peut choisir le logo de démarrage,la taille de la partition jailbreak et d'autres choses utiles.Pwnagetool crée un custom firmware à partir d'un firmware officiel et il suffit de restaurer avec.Si l'itouch est déjà jailbreaké,le jailbreak reste,les paquets de cydia aussi et il suffit de remettre les données itunes(jeux,musique,films...),alors qu'avec redsn0w par exemple,il faut faire la màj avec itunes,jailbreaker(sans possibilité de choisir les paramètres),et après,ENJOY la réinstallation des repos cydia et des paquets,la reconfiguration.SVP existe-t-il une nouvelle version de pwnagetool ou un logiciel similaire(compatible avec ma config)? Sinon,tant pis je me contenterais d'un logiciel tout auto.J'ai redsn0w 0.8,blackra1n RC3 et pwnagetool 3.1.4.Cela convient-il? Mais l'idéal serait de ne pas faire la mise à jour.Après tout,elle ne corrige que quelques bugs de l'iphone 3GS mais moi je n'ai aucun de ces "bugs".J'ai itunes 9.0.3,ya-t-il une solution pour continuer à synchroniser l'itouch avec itunes,sans faire la mise à jour(bien sur,je ne fais pas les mises à jour d'itunes.)??Merci de votre aide.


----------



## harlock59 (12 Mai 2012)

il faut utiliser la version 0.8 de redsn0w sur powerpc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHSeK0HfmvU

télécharger redsn0w 0.8 pour powerpc http://thebigboss.org/hostedfiles/redsn0w-mac_0.8.zip

télécharger ios 5.1.1 http://www.appletouch.fr/24217/telecharger-ios-5-1-1-iphone-ipod-touch-et-ipad/


----------

